# What do people think of the Swatch - Omega Speedy's?



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

https://timeandtidewatches.com/omega-and-swatch-blast-off-together-on-the-bioceramic-moonswatch/







































I like Neptune a lot, and at around £200 each they look superb.

But only available in stores, not online :angry:

Anyone going to be in Covent Garden, Oxford Street or Carnaby Street on the 26th and fancy doing me a solid :laughing2dw:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I like them. It would be nice to have the full set as an investment. Not too keen on the bright coloured ones.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

I think they missed a trick and should swap the colour of the Saturn with Uranus, it would be more fitting!


----------



## corbett (11 mo ago)

I was thinking the same was really pissed off they are availble in stores and only selling two to each customer, i really want one but i do not have the time to travel to london or scotland. whats the betting they will be on ebay double the price by the end of the week!

i like the saturn, neptune and the mercury one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A very elitist way of flogging a plastic homage watch, the scalpers will will be over the Moon.


----------



## corbett (11 mo ago)

Stan said:


> A very elitist way of flogging a plastic homage watch, the scalpers will will be over the Moon.


 Yeah i think you are right. I had a quick scan and i believe they are not doing limited numbers so hopefully it wont be too much of a ball ache to grab one


----------



## Adomnán (Dec 14, 2019)

I might pick up one or two of them.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

If I were in London I would be buying a couple, but some prick marketing genius decided to have three stores within a mile of each other selling these in the whole of England.

Tudor did this with the launch of the all bronze black bay - one store only, had to be face to face (during a pandemic...). Have the Swiss not heard of eCommerce? I rang Tudor, credit card in my sweaty little palm, and they would not sell me a watch or even take 'an expression of interest' without me going into their store. So I bought a different watch.

These Moonswatch are not a limited edition, so i'll wait until Swatch decide to open up the market and not play their game until they do.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

I don't like them, but I can see why some people will. The shop only sales is hard for some, but at least the buyers will have to be keen enough to travel and can't buy dozens at a time. Hopefully, the scalpers won't bother.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Not for me,but each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Columbo (12 mo ago)

Oh, sorry double posted. Mods please delete my post. Should've known Bricey would've been ahead of the game :laugh:

I personally love the look of them and would have purchased a couple for sure but no store near me is doing them



scottswatches said:


> If I were in London I would be buying a couple, but some prick marketing genius decided to have three stores within a mile of each other selling these in the whole of England.
> 
> Tudor did this with the launch of the all bronze black bay - one store only, had to be face to face (during a pandemic...). Have the Swiss not heard of eCommerce? I rang Tudor, credit card in my sweaty little palm, and they would not sell me a watch or even take 'an expression of interest' without me going into their store. So I bought a different watch.
> 
> These Moonswatch are not a limited edition, so i'll wait until Swatch decide to open up the market and not play their game until they do.


 Not limited? Excellent.

I really like the design, fun and fresh. At that price for my tastes a no-brainer for me


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

I actually love the idea of these and that they've even bothered to do it. I think the results are a fitting tribute to the original Speedy moon watch. It's a bit like when someone does a cover of a favourite song - trying to replicate a classic is sacrilege, but going for a totally different take that pays tribute to it, rather than copies, is okay. I think they've got this one just right.

My husband would have loved one of these and absolutely begged me to find a way to get one for him, he would have really wanted one.

I'm delighted that they've allocated the Venus for the ladies. If I ever meet any of the CEOs of these watch marques, I'm going to punch them in the nuts on behalf of womanhood.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Three "no-no"s for me (or should that be a no-no-no?): chrono, quartz, and solid caseback. So I'll not be trerekking to the Smoke.

Bur, they are fun to look at, it must be admitted.

Not sure why the commentator opined that they are "keenly priced". Looks toppy to me for a marketing department gimmick, but then, watch prices baffle me more than a little.

Good luck to them.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Does a cheap fashion watch really justify the cringe worthy over exuberance of the presenters in that video ?


----------



## Columbo (12 mo ago)

Hands on with the red/white one


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Is it April 1st already?


----------



## julian2002 (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm not a huge fan of the speedy anyway so these baffle me slightly. As said above a plastic homage watch that dilutes an already near gaseous heritage thanks to the heavy reliance on special and limited editions to keep the original relevant. 
im sure they'll sell bucketloads though. Just not to me


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It starts :

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304410425008?hash=item46e04676b0:g:cjgAAOSwIFxiO5WT

Its just gone up to £9100,00, someone here bidding?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> It starts :
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304410425008?hash=item46e04676b0:g:cjgAAOSwIFxiO5WT


 It comes with an "authenticity guarantee." :hmmm9uh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> Swatch are probably bidding on it to hype it up even more.


 This one,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115309213076


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> This one,
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115309213076


 There will be hundreds on there next week.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I really like these. Toying with a trip up to London on monday to pick one up. May be none left, though...


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

Good grief, it's now topped £30k!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

"mission to your anus" ! (1:34) :laugh: dont the marketing chaps look up from the drugs or hookers to see what they are actually putting out ?

" its not a real speedmaster , but if you dont put speedmaster on the dial then ..." (3:40) says it all really :thumbdown:

neither a speedie nor swatch fan generally - this wont change that.

*S*watch + O*meg*a = Smega ok not as funny as i had hoped but it'll have to do - just like these watches.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hmm

Be in Cambridge for a couple of days over the weekend, is it worth a detour :hmmm9uh:

Nah!

:biggrin:


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

apm101 said:


> I really like these. Toying with a trip up to London on monday to pick one up. May be none left, though...


 My son's just looking at train times/fares - but there's always the risk that he'd get there and the one he wanted be sold out. We'll have to wait and see if they filter out into more shops over time.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

BooJewels said:


> My son's just looking at train times/fares - but there's always the risk that he'd get there and the one he wanted be sold out. We'll have to wait and see if they filter out into more shops over time.


 I suspect (hope) that they will become commonly available in due course, probably buyable online. Nothing I can see to suggest it's a limited run?


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

apm101 said:


> I suspect (hope) that they will become commonly available in due course, probably buyable online. Nothing I can see to suggest it's a limited run?


 I was about to close the Swatch web page and spotted this wording at the bottom* "Only available in selected Swatch stores as of March 26."* - the 'as of' is suggestive that's where they're being launched on that date and maybe available further afield at a later date. Hopefully.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

I like them. Only issue would be deciding which colour, I'm partial to them all to some degree. Its a shame they are only available in London, these will sell very well and its unfortunate that many probably wont be able to get one if they wanted. Also what's unfortunate is the subsequent frenzy online when people just buying them to sell them on get their grubby mitts on them.

My wife has already expressed interest in one, its her birthday coming up and I am actually in London on Tuesday for a gig. May have to have a wander round and have a look if there's any available. I wont be queuing up around the block though or urban camping, I'm not that sad. It would be amazing if I could get her one though, it would make her very happy.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

No problem for me to get to Covent Garden, about an hour door to door but then I ask myself why I would want a fashion watch albeit a well made one. To cherish and enjoy or in the hope of making a fast buck. The smell of lucre certainly spreads widely yet people criticise the Rolex situation with people buying to flip on the grey market. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good heavens! What have Omega done? Talk about cheapening a brand name :huh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> mission to your anus


 




What exactly is it that I'm missing ?










I know people who are worried about paying for food.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

I think they are pretty cool but I've never had any issue with a homage which is what it is even if collaboration makes it sound better to some. I looked at an omega forum to see how much they would kick off but because it's a collaborative most seem excited? Strange how people's views on homage change when it suits them :laugh:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

I think that they are very cool, certainly £200 worth of cool! I have a Swatch Chrono which has stood up to 20 years plus of abuse so even without the trappings of the Omega name it should be a decent bit of kit for the price.

If they stay in the range and are available, I'll definitely pick one up sometime. I'm far too bloody minded about hype avoidance yo make much of an effort though!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Rotundus said:


> "mission to your anus" ! (1:34) :laugh: dont the marketing chaps look up from the drugs or hookers to see what they are actually putting out ?
> 
> " its not a real speedmaster , but if you dont put speedmaster on the dial then ..." (3:40) says it all really :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

JoT said:


> Good heavens! What have Omega done? Talk about cheapening a brand name :huh:


 Im working and trying to comment here at the same time! youve beat me to it, you are absolutely bang on!!!

If I had an Omega Speedy Id be p*ssed off. Its like having a Rolex Daytona and Tudor put out a plastic version.

Omega's marketing team seem to have gone all google and it isnt working for me.

Ive always like older vintage Omegas. Not too keen on modern for some reason. I think some of the bracelets are a bit 90's by design. I also think for the cost Id rather have a Rolex.

But that said Im always a highly potential Omega customer. But plastic Swatch versions mmmmm nah.

For me you cant have an exclusive brand and then have an entry version.

The Swatch group have an exclusive brand Omega, and an entry brand Swatch.

Mixing the two up.................they should have called the hybrid brand Ocheaper.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

These are just going to end up as profit flips.


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

I just had a thought, these marketing people can be very clever. I used to work for a well known whisky brand and the companys marketing were unreal. The way they make people buy crappy whisky and think its really something with all the heritage BS they throw in.

As a watch forum and enthusiasts I think sometimes we only consider our view, Im guilty of this. I think normal people dont deserve watches becasue they dont understand them like we do  .

So was just wondering we think a plastic Speedy is sacrilege.

But how many people who would never have gone near Omega are going to end up in time being Omega customers becuase they once bought this plastic Swatchy Omega thing!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Roy said:


> It starts :
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304410425008?hash=item46e04676b0:g:cjgAAOSwIFxiO5WT
> 
> Its just gone up to £9100,00, someone here bidding?


 £60K now, with 6 days to go. And the other one, with 2 days to go a snip at £3,300. Maybe people are more comfortable paying way over the odds to dmike0101 (97 feedback) than venomslayerflash (fb 1918). Or I was right and the whole thing will implode on April 1st.

The reaction to these puzzles me. You can buy a metal speedmaster clone for around £50 and everyone goes, oh shock horror, it's a homage. Then Swatch produce one in plastic and people are wetting themselves to get hold of one.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> These are just going to end up as profit flips.


 Hopefully they will be readily available before too long to kill this like the Casioak before it.


----------



## Columbo (12 mo ago)

spinynorman said:


> £60K now, with 6 days to go. And the other one, with 2 days to go a snip at £3,300. Maybe people are more comfortable paying way over the odds to dmike0101 (97 feedback) than venomslayerflash (fb 1918). Or I was right and the whole thing will implode on April 1st.


 Any chance the guys over at Swatch/Omega marketing team are busy in their eBay accounts today?

Or maybe some random eBay punters having a laugh with no intention to pay?

I can't see why any semi-mentally stable person would pay 5-figs, pushing 6, for that.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Columbo said:


> Any chance the guys over at Swatch/Omega marketing team are busy in their eBay accounts today?


 Unless the proceeds are going to Ukrainian orphans, I hope it gets lost in the post.


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> The reaction to these puzzles me. You can buy a metal speedmaster clone for around £50 and everyone goes, oh shock horror, it's a homage. Then Swatch produce one in plastic and people are wetting themselves to get hold of one.


 I can't speak for others, but for me, a clone, homage or whatever you want to call it - is just that - someone profiteering from the moonwatch rep for their own profit. That has never felt right to me. And their quality and materials are unknown entities.

This version is still a Swatch, with the quality and rep they bring to the table - and the tribute is being done with Omega's full blessing. That's a whole different sport as far as I'm concerned. This gives you something of the wrist look of the moonwatch, for a guilt free £207.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Some really cool looking pieces and some really not cool looking pieces, but as an overall I'm a fan.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Personally I love them! Just a bit of light hearted fun that shouldn't be taken too seriously.

it's a bit like Moser and the pi$$ take watches…just a way of lightening the mood when it comes to a serious hobby for some.

i was ready to line up at 9am Saturday in Manchester to get one….until I realised you can only get them in London, so now it's a hard pass and hope they release them elsewhere in the future

I also like the fact Uranus is Tiffany coloured….maybe it's a sign of how far Up theirs Rolex Fanboys are over this


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Will look forward to winning one in an amusement arcade crane machine sometime soon ....


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

I actually don't mind them, good bit of fun. As a boring old Frat I'd have to go for Mercury. Anyway, I can see this being a bit like World Cup Football Coins where some will be rarer than others in the future and people wanting to collect the full set may have to pay through the nose for them. Oh, and 3bar/30m water resistance is only splash proof isn't it and not recommended for swimming, may be a few will regret not understanding that. The £30k+ is just a joke and will never be fulfilled imo.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This is what Fun looks like. :laughing2dw:










I couldn't be bothered reading about it. Does the center seconds hand run all the time ?


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> Then Swatch produce one in plastic and people are wetting themselves to get hold of one.


 Because they are legit I suppose.

I'm not a fan of steeldive etc for myself but I would and have highly recommended and purchased them for people that don't care about selling and just want to own a nice, solid watch.

These are collectables and profit machines for the unlucky and unfortunate who want originals but did not get one.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

You could always paint your Parnis.










That's very high temperature Lilac that is.. perfect for Uranus.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Absolutely ingenious, someone just put Swatch back on the map, these are going to go mental!

I'm having a Project Alaska even if I need to pay up a bit, I'll give it a while though, I'm not going to pay double the RRP (and that's what they'll be fetching in the first few weeks).


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> ok not as funny as i had hoped but it'll have to do


 Just lacking a "m". :thumbsup:


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

kevkojak said:


> Absolutely ingenious, someone just put Swatch back on the map, these are going to go mental!
> 
> I'm having a Project Alaska even if I need to pay up a bit, I'll give it a while though, I'm not going to pay double the RRP (and that's what they'll be fetching in the first few weeks).


 Just had it confirmed by Swatch that they will be rolling them out online after the initial launch so no need to panic buy or pay over RRP


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Now, if I google "Swatch group" it tells me all the brand names under the banner , so,

"An unexpected collaboration has watch fans over the moon. Omega and Swatch have teamed up"

What is this nonsense, being blurted over the net by the usual "watch gimps" ?, And what is @JonnyOldBoy "Bioceramic". Is it something like Myrrh ?


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

WickerBill said:


> Just had it confirmed by Swatch that they will be rolling them out online after the initial launch so no need to panic buy or pay over RRP


 Bugger - I suppose I will have to take the tent and primus stove back.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Stan said:


> A very elitist way of flogging a plastic homage watch, the scalpers will will be over the Moon.


 :laugh: Exactly. A self-homage with the original model and brand name on the dial. Does that make it a fake Omega, or a fake Speedmaster, or both? :hmmm9uh: If you wear one will you get stopped by customs and have it confiscated because it's not real? :laugh: :laugh:

And what's 'Omega x Swatch' supposed to mean? A multiplication of what, hype? 'Omega = Swatch' would make more sense. Or more accurately 'Omega + Swatch = Cheap Flex'.

:laughing2dw:



apm101 said:


> I really like these. Toying with a trip up to London on monday to pick one up. May be none left, though...


 No doubt will be sold out by 09:04am :yes: , which is exactly what Swatch Group wants; create Positional Good artificial scarcity, queue around the block, because it's the only game in town.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positional_good

Loads of free publicity for Omega (again) and pumping some much-needed interest into Swatch by making people visit their deserted stores. It all makes sense.

Then they'll gradually roll them out the normal way after a discreet interval...at least I hope so...



Rotundus said:


> "mission to your anus" ! (1:34) :laugh: dont the marketing chaps look up from the drugs or hookers to see what they are actually putting out ?
> 
> " its not a real speedmaster , but if you dont put speedmaster on the dial then ..." (3:40) says it all really :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


 ...making somewhere to store your plastic quartz Omega...? :biggrin:

[IMG alt="Smeg FAB10LOR2 55cm Retro Refrigerator Left Hand Hinge ..." data-ratio="100.00"]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk//external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Ftse1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOIP.UnwEqWtwGPJz5ndDtMGFfwHaHa%26pid%3DApi&f=1[/IMG]



BooJewels said:


> I can't speak for others, but for me, a clone, homage or whatever you want to call it - is just that - someone profiteering from the moonwatch rep for their own profit. That has never felt right to me. And their quality and materials are unknown entities.
> 
> This version is still a Swatch, with the quality and rep they bring to the table - and the tribute is being done with Omega's full blessing. That's a whole different sport as far as I'm concerned. This gives you something of the wrist look of the moonwatch, for a guilt free £207.


 True.

Speaking as a fiscally-challenged WIS, this is the only way I'll ever get near a pseudo-genuine Speedy look on my wrist at SRP and I think they've been clever with the SRP. They could have gone higher, but have resisted the temptation to cash in. Instead it's an inexpensive bit of fun.

Not sure how Speedy owners feel about it though...


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm a speedy owner and love it. Tbh I think people have fallen into 2 camps.

1) Those who see this as a lighthearted way of having a bit of cheap fun in an otherwise serious and expensive world of watch collecting

2) those that are wrong


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

RTM Boy said:


> Speaking as a fiscally-challenged WIS, this is the only way I'll ever get near a pseudo-genuine Speedy look on my wrist at SRP and I think they've been clever with the SRP. They could have gone higher, but have resisted the temptation to cash in. Instead it's an inexpensive bit of fun.
> 
> Not sure how Speedy owners feel about it though...


 I suspect this is where many of their genuine customers will fall. The moon watch was my husband's personal grail and even if we could have afforded one, I doubt he'd feel comfortable dropping that much cash on a single item like that. So he would have been all over this and loved the collaboration - he had several Swatches already - from when we bought our first ones in Switzerland before they even hit the UK, when quartz and colour on a watch were still very new ideas - early 80s I think.

I bet Speedy owners will fall one of 2 ways - love them as possibly a beater version of something they love, to supplement what they already have - or be cheesed off that people with much shallower pockets can get the same look. But I think there's still that warm fuzzy in knowing that yours is the real deal and will probably out live you and retain its value.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Honest opinion?

$hite.

Sorry, but there you go. For the money, I'd rather have a better spec'd 'waveceptor', solar G Shock.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I do find the 42mm Speedy too heavy and bulky, so I am in. Ideal lads holiday watch


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Honest opinion?
> 
> $hite.
> 
> Sorry, but there you go. For the money, I'd rather have a better spec'd 'waveceptor', solar G Shock.


 That's the beauty of the Watch world, we're all allowed opinions but we're also allowed to buy what we like and not buy what we don't.

personally I hate g shock but I'd have a swatch no matter how crap the spec is lol!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Jenni Elle on YT just now without corpsing said; "...wow, what can I say, uranus is beautiful, uranus is bright, uranus would look lovely on my wrist...uranus is stunning...."

I actually spat my tea out...

I know. I'm 8 years old.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Now, if I google "Swatch group" it tells me all the brand names under the banner , so,
> 
> "An unexpected collaboration has watch fans over the moon. Omega and Swatch have teamed up"
> 
> What is this nonsense, being blurted over the net by the usual "watch gimps" ?, And what is @JonnyOldBoy "Bioceramic". Is it something like Myrrh ?


 No .... I think its a bit like Percy from Black Adder .... I think Swatch Group have invented a lump of "pure Green" ...


----------



## AlwaysAlba (Jan 27, 2021)

My nephew has sent me a message to say he really wants one, so as we live miles from London, I've emailed him back to say pick me up at 4am on Saturday and we can drive down to London.

His only problem, he's somehow got to explain this madness away to his wife. Not getting involved in that one and given he hasn't yet responded, I am assuming negotiations are going slow.


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

I had swatches in the early 80s and loved them, I was so impressed I could swim with one on. I'd like to see one to make my mind up, but yea a bit of reasonably priced fun.

I feel personally think it cheapens the Omega brand, but I don't think in reality it will make any difference.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Honest opinion?
> 
> $hite.
> 
> Sorry, but there you go. For the money, I'd rather have a better spec'd 'waveceptor', solar G Shock.


 Or a lidl £25 chronograph with a center seconds stopwatch. Although I do think that the ladies will prefer a man with a Swatch.

:naughty:



JonnyOldBoy said:


> No .... I think its a bit like Percy from Black Adder .... I think Swatch Group have invented a lump of "pure Green" ...


 I think it came from Los Alamos.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> No .... I think its a bit like Percy from Black Adder .... I think Swatch Group have invented a lump of "pure Green" ...












Lord Percy did indeed 'dream big' and 'enjoyed his mission' to restore Lord Blackadder's fortune by discovering the secret to alchemy in juts a few hours. And here is the result fashioned into a watchcase :laugh: :laugh:

[IMG alt="MISSION ON EARTH" data-ratio="75.09"]https://static.swatch.com/images/product/SO33G100/li2/SO33G100_li2_ec001.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I have the sneeky suspicion that a few people in here that don't like these things have their eyes on buying them and waiting to see if they can flip them.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

RTM Boy said:


> Lord Percy did indeed 'dream big' and 'enjoyed his mission' to restore Lord Blackadder's fortune by discovering the secret to alchemy in juts a few hours. And here is the result fashioned into a watchcase :laugh: :laugh:


 Some fine aspirational mottos there. Less thrilled by the one that says "Stick it up Uranus".

I am also 8 years old. :biggrin:


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Great bit of fun.

As well as an entry watch to hopefully snare people into buying a normal Omega in the future, I wonder if part of Omega's thinking is we can also sell to the people who would otherwise spend £200 on a fake, "let's have that business aswell instead of the criminals".


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

corbett said:


> I was thinking the same was really pissed off they are availble in stores and only selling two to each customer, i really want one but i do not have the time to travel to london or scotland. whats the betting they will be on ebay double the price by the end of the week!
> 
> i like the saturn, neptune and the mercury one


 They're not limited and will be available online eventually.

I love them :clap:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A bit like VAG flogging a rejigged Skoda with Bentley badges.

You just wouldn't

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

... Had time to think about this ... I think the CEO of Swatch got Gerald Ratner's Autobiography for Christmas ...


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

BondandBigM said:


> A bit like VAG flogging a rejigged Skoda with Bentley badges.
> 
> You just wouldn't
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Or like the Aston Martin Cygnet.

Basically a rebadged Toyota IQ that they sold for £30k+. Didn't sell well!


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

What do I really think about them? :hmmm9uh:

I think it's my birthday today but by next week or two, by the time I get some cash together, all you guys that say you don't like them, will have 2 in their boxes in your cupboard ready to flip and there won't be any left for me to get one from the shops for my birthday..

It's a cruel cruel world..


----------



## No time to tell (Jun 6, 2021)

Ugg10 said:


> Or like the Aston Martin Cygnet.
> 
> Basically a rebadged Toyota IQ that they sold for £30k+. Didn't sell well!


 Bark and jack made that comparison and said the cygnet was sought after now, I won't check if that's true as I'm not interested in what people that are mentally unstable spend there money on.

One thing that I like about it is it would give me the chance to wear a large watch and see how I feel about the size and if I think it's looks a bit big I Would have a fun watch.


----------



## No time to tell (Jun 6, 2021)

The other thing that's great it the battery cover, that's a very nice touch


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

BondandBigM said:


> A bit like VAG flogging a rejigged Skoda with Bentley badges.
> 
> You just wouldn't
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:





Ugg10 said:


> Or like the Aston Martin Cygnet.
> 
> Basically a rebadged Toyota IQ that they sold for £30k+. Didn't sell well!


 ….the Cygnet has become incredibly collectible.

funnily enough there's tonnes of cars that are reshelled and badged as a lower brand these days

Z4=Supra

Elise=Vauxhall VX220

MX5=FIAT

Fiat 500= Ford KA

most of your high end VAG group cars from Audi use the same chassis and engine across the board with Skoda, just different interior and body, even the VW Phaeton was a Bentley, the DB7 Aston shared all the same components with Jag too.

oh and don't look at your average Ferrari from the 2000s, sooo many components ended up on FIATS…

tbh I think those who say this won't sell well are in for a BIG reality check…

again I think sometimes we're in our own little watch bubble and forget what the outside world is like sometimes


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> What do I really think about them? :hmmm9uh:
> 
> I think it's my birthday today but by next week or two, by the time I get some cash together, all you guys that say you don't like them, will have 2 in their boxes in your cupboard ready to flip and there won't be any left for me to get one from the shops for my birthday..
> 
> It's a cruel cruel world..


 Happy birthday buddy.

Hopefully, there won't be a shortage and they'll be available more widespread and online soon.

Hard to imagine that I won't grab one at some point, still struggling between Moon, Neptune, Mercury and Earth.

Leaning towards Mercury.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

WickerBill said:


> ….
> 
> tbh I think those who say this won't sell well are in for a BIG reality check…


 Of course it will sell.

If it was exactly the same watch, but with "Rotary" on the dial, it probably wouldn't.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WickerBill said:


> ….the Cygnet has become incredibly collectible.
> 
> funnily enough there's tonnes of cars that are reshelled and badged as a lower brand these days
> 
> ...


 True but I never said they wouldn't sell and the cars are mostly sold under their respective brands.

As for the Aston Toyota have you ever seen one…..I haven't


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

BondandBigM said:


> True but I never said they wouldn't sell and the cars are mostly sold under their respective brands.
> 
> As for the Aston Toyota have you ever seen one…..I haven't


 Sorry this is a bit off topic but according to wiki, Aston hoped to sell 4000 per year in order for them to reduce their average CO2 output and therefore reduce their eco taxes but in fact they only sold 114 in total which makes them rarer than a DB5 or a DB6!

Back on topic, if anyone does brave the "January Sale at Harrods" style queues tomorrow it would be great to see photos of the watches on here and your thoughts on them.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

BondandBigM said:


> True but I never said they wouldn't sell and the cars are mostly sold under their respective brands.
> 
> As for the Aston Toyota have you ever seen one…..I haven't


 IIRC they weren't intended to sell well, they were a bit of a fiddle to bring the average CO emissions of Aston's range down to an acceptable level for a certain market (maybe California?).


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> A bit like VAG flogging a rejigged Skoda with Bentley badges.
> 
> You just wouldn't
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Well, VAG does share platforms (engines, floorpan, components, interiors, etc) and drivetrains across all its brands. In fact Bentley shares platforms with certain Audis and VWs. The Audi A3 is a Skoda Octavia (PQ35 platform) underneath the skin and the four rings on the bonnet...and the price difference....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Volkswagen_Group_platforms#Current_system

It's just that 99.9% of people don't know about it and focus on the badge... And as @WRENCH observed, if the Moonswatch was had a Rotary badge on the dial there would not only be a great deal less interest in it, but I suspect the talk would be that it's just ripping off 'the real thing'.

I think the motor trade calls it 'badge engineering' :laugh: :laugh:



SolaVeritate said:


> What do I really think about them? :hmmm9uh:
> 
> I think it's my birthday today but by next week or two, by the time I get some cash together, all you guys that say you don't like them, will have 2 in their boxes in your cupboard ready to flip and there won't be any left for me to get one from the shops for my birthday..
> 
> It's a cruel cruel world..


 Many happy returns mate.

Reflecting on the Moonswatch (see what I did there? :laughing2dw: ) I'm actually indifferent. I don't find them particularly interesting or attractive any more than the 'real' one (just my taste you understand), but at £207 it's an inexpensive bit of fun for those living near enough to a London or Edinburgh Swatch shop that they will make the journey.

Rest assured I won't be making that journey - would cost me more than the watch just to get there and find they've sold out! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

RTM Boy said:


> Reflecting on the Moonswatch (see what I did there? :laughing2dw: )


 Not really that original I'm afraid, it's actually printed on the face of the watches! :yes:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Roy said:


> There will be hundreds on there next week.


 £150k is a tad steep :laugh:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

BooJewels said:


> Not really that original I'm afraid, it's actually printed on the face of the watches! :yes:


 I wasn't referring to the name, I was referring to the reflection...as in sunlight reflecting off the moon...swatch.

I suppose if I have to explain it, it fell flat anyway :laugh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

RTM Boy said:


> I suppose if I have to explain it, it fell flat anyway


 Some of my finest jokes have required an instruction manual, PowerPoint presentation and brightly coloured graphs to be fully understood.

Don't mistake your comedy genius with the intelligence of the audience.


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

yokel said:


> Three "no-no"s for me (or should that be a no-no-no?): chrono, quartz, and solid caseback.


 If you fancy slumming it with the rest of us, Swatch do several automatics that aren't chronos and have clear case backs. Around the 200 quid mark, many less. I might fancy one myself, but they're mostly 42mm. They even do one with a clear front.

Sorry @RTM Boy - it did fall flat with me, I'm afraid.

And @Bricey - I'm not quite sure how to take that. :tongue:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

BooJewels said:


> If you fancy slumming it with the rest of us, Swatch do several automatics that aren't chronos and have clear case backs. Around the 200 quid mark, many less. I might fancy one myself, but they're mostly 42mm. They even do one with a clear front.
> 
> Sorry @RTM Boy - it did fall flat with me, I'm afraid.
> 
> And @Bricey - I'm not quite sure how to take that. :tongue:


 This is for you, it seems- 37mm case, auto, skeleton. I had one and loved it, regret selling.

https://www.swatch.com/en-gb/body-amp-soul-yas100g/YAS100G.html


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

apm101 said:


> This is for you, it seems- 37mm case, auto, skeleton. I had one and loved it, regret selling.
> 
> https://www.swatch.com/en-gb/body-amp-soul-yas100g/YAS100G.html


 Thanks. That's the one I mentioned with the clear front - I've looked at it very carefully, as there's a lot that I like about it. I'm actually wearing a skeleton quartz Swatch today that's a 34mm case, to see how I feel about getting another as there are a few colourful quartz that I like. The one I'm wearing is about 30 years old and the watch has aged better in that time than my eyesight - I actually struggle telling the time with it. I think slim white hands over moving parts would be a deal breaker, visually.

I've decided that 35mm is about the max size I can wear. It's not just the diameter around my wrist, but the length of my forearm - at 4' 11" I just don't have the arm real estate to carry off larger watches. They're just not flattering.

Chunky watches always seem to look fab on tall willowy women - and I'm unfortunately neither.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

SolaVeritate said:


> What do I really think about them? :hmmm9uh:
> 
> I think it's my birthday today but by next week or two, by the time I get some cash together, all you guys that say you don't like them, will have 2 in their boxes in your cupboard ready to flip and there won't be any left for me to get one from the shops for my birthday..
> 
> It's a cruel cruel world..


 You're safe from me. I don't object to them, but I wouldn't buy one. You can have my place in the queue if you like.


----------



## Thrudge (Nov 30, 2017)

I quite like the grey one, but not enough to shell out cash for it. And Mission to Uranus made me grin, so that's a bonus :biggrin:


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Having watched some YouTube videos on these Omega X Swatch watches, I rather like some of them. Not enough to want to track up to London tomorrow and queue to buy one but if they go on general release I might get one. Could be another "what the fork did I buy this for" but at £200ish i would take the risk.

I expect if they sell well, there will be loads of genuine speedies at "reduced" discount prices on Chrono 24 and in sales corner. Watch this space :yes:


----------



## Mike P Ryan (Nov 9, 2021)

I popped into the Sydney store today (got there ten minutes after it opened) to grab one not convinced I would wear it but thought what the heck I will get it and see if I do. Thought Mars or moon.....but will take whatever I can get

So.... After seeing pretty much the riot police on the main drag wondering what had happened and then the queue in the hundred of a certain age demographic I thought ... Ummm.... They will be all gone and it wasn't to be

Have sinced checked out eBay and no surprise there are a few there

The watch world is maddddd.... A swatch ain't worth queuing up for in any language!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike P Ryan said:


> The watch world is maddddd.... A swatch ain't worth queuing up for in any language!


 Agreed!


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

*In your opinion.

Certain swatch watches have always been very collectible, for a lot of people they are fun and affordable, so people will want to add quirky pieces to their collection.

The only thing I'm surprised at is that people are surprised so many people want them!


----------



## Mike P Ryan (Nov 9, 2021)

Nope that's a fair point.... In my opinion

To be clear, I would have loved to get one of these puppies and perhaps post was a bit emotive. They do look great.

Fingers crossed they are not a one day only thing and I can grab one later


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Well travelled to Edinburgh this morning. Got in around 7.30 to be met by a queue of a thousand people. Na, coffee and wait for the real watch shops to open.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Mike P Ryan said:


> Nope that's a fair point.... In my opinion
> 
> To be clear, I would have loved to get one of these puppies and perhaps post was a bit emotive. They do look great.
> 
> Fingers crossed they are not a one day only thing and I can grab one later


 Swatch have already announced they are releasing them for general sale online 11 April…

..it's going to piss off the flippers that have been queuing up for days lol


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

you wouldn't believe what my Dad had to go through to get one

 

:laugh:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Richy said:


> Well travelled to Edinburgh this morning. Got in around 7.30 to be met by a queue of a thousand people. Na, coffee and wait for the real watch shops to open.


 At least the weather is nice :thumbsup: hope you have a good day

For those of you familiar with Edinburgh, the queue runs from the shop along to Frederick Street, up to Rose street, all the way along to Castle street and then up to and back along George street last time I looked.

Never seen a queue like it in town (way longer than any of the ones outside the Apple store have ever been) probably 2-3 thousand people :sign_wtf: They are going to be really disappointed when they discover that the store only had about 150 watches to sell today


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

I've not seen hype like this around a new product since the days of the first iphone, Apple Watch or playstations.

utter madness….

and it's brilliant….


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

What I'm a bit baffled by is where everyone is hearing about it from. I wouldn't have known about it if I didn't frequent here and I've not seen anything else about it. Granted, I live like a hermit so that doesn't mean that much.


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

Ventured to Oxford St around 0745.. around 5000 people already in line. Two fights broke out. Went for a look at Carnaby St.. possibly even more people queuing and large police presence owing to a group who barged their way to the front.

Getting up so early on my day off seemed like such a good idea yesterday :aggressive:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I wonder if it will earn the nickname, "Omega Superspreader" :laughing2dw:

https://www.watchpro.com/corders-column-moonswatch-mania-spreads-across-the-world/


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bark & Jack have been mentioned earlier but his vid captures my thoughts:






I think it's great for Swatch but dilutes the Speedmaster so there forecast must be that in the long term, they're going to sell more than 20 of these for every potential Speedmaster buyer they turn off?


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Well my mate just went to the Omega AD in Edinburgh and bought a real speedy sapphire. So not a wasted journey and we got a few freebies. Just wish Hamilton and Inches were as keen to take my details for an OP.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Just a thought, this watch is being marketed as an "Omega x Swatch" and I wonder if people that I suspect have latched onto this from Twitter/Insta/TikTok without knowledge of watch think they are getting a proper Omega in a swatch case for £207? Just a thought given the number of £1-3000 offers/bids on eBay at the moment, disregarding the stupid £10k plus ones.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ugg10 said:


> they are getting a proper Omega in a swatch case for £207?


 Probably. Like the "unwanted gift" luxury watches on Gumtree for £39.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

WickerBill said:


> *In your opinion.
> 
> Certain swatch watches have always been very collectible, for a lot of people they are fun and affordable, so people will want to add quirky pieces to their collection.
> 
> The only thing I'm surprised at is that people are surprised so many people want them!


 I remember queuing for bread in the 1970s when all the bakers went on strike and only being allowed to buy half a loaf for the price of a whole one.

Never thought to hang on to that half loaf. If only I had and carved 'Omega' into the side of it, it'd be a collectors piece worth £10,000 on the evil bay now... :laugh: :laugh:










How priorities change... :hmmm9uh:



Ugg10 said:


> Just a thought, this watch is being marketed as an "Omega x Swatch" and I wonder if people that I suspect have latched onto this from Twitter/Insta/TikTok without knowledge of watch think they are getting a proper Omega in a swatch case for £207? Just a thought given the number of £1-3000 offers/bids on eBay at the moment, disregarding the stupid £10k plus ones.


 The flip side of the 'wisdom of crowds' is the 'insanity of crowds'. :laugh: :laugh:

The thing is they ARE getting a proper Omega in a Swatch case. It says so on the dial. :yes:


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Dan from Watch Me With Watches went to London early this morning and filmed the queues.

Apparently, the Carnaby St store closed after only ten people had got in!


----------



## No time to tell (Jun 6, 2021)

I really hope they are only letting people buy one if the ques are that long, or would it be funnier if you could buy as many as you wanted!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Duncan U. said:


> Dan from Watch Me With Watches went to London early this morning and filmed the queues.
> 
> Apparently, the Carnaby St store closed after only ten people had got in!


 No-one over the age of 30 in either Oxford St or Carnaby St queue by the look of it and all camera shy and; "....alot of tension in the queue...alot of hostility...intimidating...tense...gangsters...alot of creepy people...greedy and desperate..."


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> .alot of hostility...intimidating...tense...gangsters...alot of creepy people...greedy and desperate..."


 Are you sure that's not Wetherspoons you're looking at ?

https://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.com/news/people/moonswatch-hundreds-queue-for-hours-outside-edinburgh-watch-store-on-saturday-as-omega-x-swatch-collab-sparks-shopping-frenzy-3628502


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

WRENCH said:


> Are you sure that's not Wetherspoons you're looking at ?


 Wetherspoons is an infinitely better place to be for three reasons; 1). you can actually go in to a Wetherspoons without ever queueing, 2). you can buy what you went in for, and 3). all the ganstas, crims, flexers, scaplers, creeps, greedy flippers and other pond life are apparently all down at the Swatch store. :thumbs_up:

https://www.standard.co.uk/video/news/swatch-carnaby-street-store-forced-to-close-over-crowd-safety-concerns-during-swatch-moonswatch-launch-va8f13009

Anyone fancy a drink? :drinks:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Not to worry, I'm sure the far eastern version will be available from next week. :laugh:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There are well over 2000 now on Ebay for sale.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

:biggrin: Just about everything about this launch stinks! 100-150 watches per store seems to be the concensus, taking the proverbial! I promise you that if I've queued overnight and someone thinks they are pushing in then that's 2 ruined days because whatever the outcome I'm taking one of them down with me!

A nice cool product ruined by the internet is my opinion here.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Lunacy!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Every news channel tonight will be showing the queues. Its free world wide advertising for both brands.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> Wetherspoons is an infinitely better place to be


 The one here smells like a polecats cage, with some kind of yet to be identified adhesive on the upper side of the carpets.

It also tends to be the place of choice of hangout for that old priest guy off "Father Ted".


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

WRENCH said:


> The one here smells like a polecats cage, with some kind of yet to be identified adhesive on the upper side of the carpets.


 You must go there alot to know that :tongue: :laugh: :laugh:

:drinks:

Still, could be worse, you could be prostrate on a NYC sidewalk at 04:30am like the cerebrally-challenged chap from Time & Tide who's excuse for getting up in the middle of the night to run the gauntlet of bums, muggers, pushers, pimps, etc., is that he's queuing to buy one for his son who's "two and a half years old, he loves all things space and rocket-related."

Two and a half? Yeah, right. "Please daddy, buy me a Moonswatch because I need funds from my ebay account to pay for my diapers."

Then he's told by a "store representative" at 05:30am that there are only a few watches available and that he, and most of the queue, will get nothing and yet he "can't help but marvel at what Omega and Swatch have done with this release."












Well, I marvel at the insanity of it all...so crazy that it's hysterically funny. :laughing2dw:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Personally I would have prefered it if Swatch had not advertised at all before hand (no press, no teasers, no influencers, absolute silence!) and instead, released all the digital marketing online and watches into stores on April 1st. Confuse the crap out of people by letting them think it was a joke.


----------



## AlwaysAlba (Jan 27, 2021)

It all started so well but given the queues, given the near fighting and given disappointed people all over the world, I wonder if this could backfire a little for Omega.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

AlwaysAlba said:


> It all started so well but given the queues, given the near fighting and given disappointed people all over the world, I wonder if this could backfire a little for Omega.


 Don't think so….they will release online and let the masses have their new toys, turn it around which will in turn screw the flippers who've tried to cash in on this.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

The reaction to the release in terms of shop closures and flippers raking it in on eBay, really is a sign of the times for this hobby? Strange days.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> You must go there alot to know that


 Once is enough.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

WickerBill said:


> Don't think so….they will release online and let the masses have their new toys, turn it around which will in turn screw the flippers who've tried to cash in on this.


 Perhaps, or having released the Kraken, it could just turn around and bite Omega and Swatch on their collecting collective behind...






Time will tell...


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

WickerBill said:


> Don't think so….they will release online and let the masses have their new toys, turn it around which will in turn screw the flippers who've tried to cash in on this.


 The early flippers will have already made their money before enough quantity hits the market, it does very little to actually deal with the problem.

My feeling is HMRC should be pursuing the scalpers for the tax they owe on their profits! that would probably do more to discourage it than anything else (especially if they made an example of the ones caught not declaring)

One thing that I was thinking about, if the demand for the Moonswatch shows that the general public could still have a taste for fun or interesting watches, then is the Swiss industry making a huge mistake by constantly trying to drive up the "value and prestige" of their core brands and being over serious?

Case in point for me was the TAG Heuer x Mario last year, I was excited at the thought of a F1 in bright colours (wishfully thinking it might be around £500) even had pre registered on their website. When it turned out to be a £2.5k connected I was not only put off but disappointed that they had messed up what I thought could have been a fantastic collaboration with Nintendo.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like this is backfiring with YT watch reviewers...which is more interesting than the watch itself... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

animalone said:


> One thing that I was thinking about, if the demand for the Moonswatch shows that the general public could still have a taste for fun or interesting watches,


 A Blancpain X Tissot Fifty Fathom anyone or a Mido X Original Panomaticlunar maybe?


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Ugg10 said:


> A Blancpain X Tissot Fifty Fathom anyone or a Mido X Original Panomaticlunar maybe?


 Just for the crap storm it would start I would love to see Patek X Swatch :teethsmile: Think about bright coloured, affordable, and available (well, maybe not on today's evidence) full size Nautilus


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ugg10 said:


> A Blancpain X Tissot Fifty Fathom anyone or a Mido X Original Panomaticlunar maybe?


 Grand X Parnis Spring drive sounds good, or How about Bulgari X Pagani Octo ?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> Grand X Parnis Spring drive sounds good, or How about Bulgari X Pagani Octo ?


 Maybe Mathey Tissot could do it on their own by releasing a watch called the X?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Maybe Mathey Tissot could do it on their own by releasing a watch called the X?


 Too late. £53. Get one now before Time and Tripe get on the case.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Personally I'm looking forward to the Audemars X Peppa Piguet collaboration in solid Platinum

It'll be priced at £48,000, but you'll get a free cuddly toy and free entry on the Royal Oak waiting list :thumbsup:

Apparently they will be available only at Argos at Unit B, Fordrough, Small Heath, Birmingham - next to the KFC, just off the A45 Coventry Road roundabout.










One per customer only...of course...

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

It's going to 'pop!'


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> Looks like this is backfiring with YT watch reviewers...which is more interesting than the watch itself... :laugh: :laugh:


 So let me get this right. If you join a queue of 1500 people and wait a long time in order to try and get a watch that there are only 100 or so of in the shop, then Omega/Swatch has wasted your time ? Given the fact that these watches will become available on general release, if I understand the a above video correctly, is it not the person standing in the queue that has wasted their own time as a result of their own stupidity? I've seen similar for Apple iPhones, with all night camping out, and huge queues with security patrols keeping them in check, for something that can be bought with ease a couple of weeks later. :sign_wtf:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

If everybody and their dog is going to have one.. then I don't really want one anymore.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

These youtube deniers had better get used to eating a big slice of humble pie! This is the biggest watch related thing since the release of the Apple watch and that was going to fail too.

The youth will see this grow and grow and I bet there are more variations on a theme to come. Have you seen just how many versions of the new Seiko 5 there are now? Must be double what there was on the initial launch. I see the moonswatch going the same way.

Today, they have had to close stores in Bangkok as they can't control the crowds.





































Here's the view of am industry commentator:

*
CORDER'S COLUMN: MoonSwatch has potential to put rocket boosters under Omega
*

*I am a born cynic when it comes to marketing collaborations that do nothing to enhance the reputation of a watch or the sports star/model/actor/mountaineer paid to wear it.*

They always feel to me like a pointless drain on overstretched marketing budgets that could (and I declare an interest here!) be spent on advertising or co-op funding for hard-working retail partners.

Imagine a collaboration that costs absolutely nothing, is right under your nose, and has the potential to turbocharge not just one, but two brands within the same organisation.

This is precisely what Swatch Group has done with stablemates Omega and Swatch joining forces to launch the Bioceramic Speedmaster MoonSwatch.

CORDER'S COLUMN: MoonSwatch has potential to put rocket boosters under Omega (watchpro.com)


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

https://m.youtube.com/shorts/iilK8HRbOOs

Would anyone here be satisfied by the fit of that strap? :swoon:


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Getting people into wearing watches is surely a good thing and move them away a bit from the smartwatch crowd


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> Getting people into wearing watches is surely a good thing and move them away a bit from the smartwatch crowd


 Yup this. As ever there's always 2 storylines to this, the doom and gloom but also the joy….case in point, watch to the end.


----------



## Columbo (12 mo ago)

WickerBill said:


> Yup this. As ever there's always 2 storylines to this, the doom and gloom but also the joy….case in point, watch to the end.


 Was just about to post that. Really enjoyed T+T's upbeat take, it's fun, fantastic celebration of watches or how he puts it "democratising watches" which is a nice little antidote to the insanity currently going on the watch market


----------



## No time to tell (Jun 6, 2021)

It's nice to see something more positive about the release, you don't see the same negative videos when a very popular brand releases a watch you can't buy or even look at in a store.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Duncan U. said:


> https://m.youtube.com/shorts/iilK8HRbOOs
> 
> Would anyone here be satisfied by the fit of that strap? :swoon:


 Don't worry about the fit of the strap, you can always give @Jet Jetski a ring, I am sure he will help you out. :yes:


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Jody is giving one away now :teethsmile:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Even though I think the whole thing is b0ll0cks, it's a 100% positive marketing coup.

"Cash from chaos".



Duncan U. said:


> Jody is giving one away now :teethsmile:


 Better a MoonSwatch giving him away. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

Stopped in the pub this lunch time by an Oik… "ooh Mate, is that one of those New Swatch watches? How did you get it?"

'F*****K off, it is a real one'


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Apparently I am getting Jupiter. Not sure when. Not sure what Pam is getting herself either, its all on her. A little promotion present, it seems. Lucky me. I'd rather a Bremont! :laugh:


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Think this video sums it up nicely. When everything dies down in a few days, this will be seen as the reasonable thoughts


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Just playing Devil's advocate, but is it possible that the Swiss have finally worked out what the Chinese realised years back? A lot of the general watch buying public just want a reasonably priced homage watch.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Duncan U. said:


> Just playing Devil's advocate, but is it possible that the Swiss have finally worked out what the Chinese realised years back? A lot of the general watch buying public just want a reasonably priced homage watch.


 Haha ummm well you have a point.

i think it goes a bit deeper than that, I think people want to feel 'part of the club' it doesn't matter whether you're spending £6000 to be part of the 'Rolex club' and get a watch at retail, or less than that.

by doing a Collab with Omega, they have made a lot of people who never thought they would be able to get into the luxury watch club, suddenly attain that goal.

in a year where costs are rising, inflation, lower living standards, it gives that demographic a gateway into this hobby.

funnily enough it's exactly what swatch was set up to do….my first watch was a swatch (I still have it), my parents bought it becuase it was a cheap way of getting me a watch as a kid….Seiko, casios we're too expensive back when my parents were on the breadline


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

WickerBill said:


> by doing a Collab with Omega, they have made a lot of people who never thought they would be able to get into the luxury watch club, suddenly attain that goal.
> 
> in a year where costs are rising, inflation, lower living standards, it gives that demographic a gateway into this hobby.
> 
> funnily enough it's exactly what swatch was set up to do….my first watch was a swatch (I still have it), my parents bought it becuase it was a cheap way of getting me a watch as a kid….Seiko, casios we're too expensive back when my parents were on the breadline


 Except...



Buying a Moonswatch doesn't get you into the luxury watch club...it gets you a £207 Swatch, no matter what you actually paid for it.


With rising costs, inflation, lower living standards and the need to focus on essentials like water, heat, food, for 99.9% of people that £207 gateway could be just a gateway to itself with no realistic prospect of spending much more...for many years, if not decades.


Swatch was indeed set up to compete with Seiko, Casio, Citizen, etc., quartz offerings with which the Swiss found it very hard to compete. But Swatch wasn't a gateway to anything in the 1980s, it was a marketing-led inexpensive funky watch in the days when you actually needed one to tell the time. Swatches were fun and stylish - a fashion item to be renewed regularly - or collected each time a new one came out. Very clever. Crucially it was a newly-created brand, design-led, relevant to the times, not yesterday's traditional, conservative, out-of-reach (price-wise) Swiss timepiece.


The fundamental reason Swatch Group did this was strategic. It's decided that it cannot take Rolex head-on - Rolex is simply too powerful and desirable a brand to be caught up. So, it's decided to change tactics and leverage its best known, most powerful, brand in the Swatch Group portfolio; Omega, to drive customers towards Swatch because Swatch Group's lower-end (price-wise) is being decimated by Smartwatches, microbrands and Aliexpress offerings that are perceived to offer more bang for the buck (if you are interested in a cheap watch at all). This way it can revive the Swatch brand through the creation of blurred lines brand marketing and the illusion of cheap luxury. That's why 'Omega' branding is so prominent on the dial and strap, why the Moonswatch features so prominently on the banner of Omega's website landing page, even though you can't buy it from Omega ADs. It's a Swatch, not an Omega they say, nudge, nudge, wink, wink, know what I mean?


Swatch Group is getting it's colossal publicity stunt in first, a few days before Watches and Wonders (at which it's not exhibiting), in the belief that no brand at W&W will have anything so dramatic to publicise. Simples.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Oh I agree it doesn't get you 'into' the luxury watch club, but look at it from the eyes of those who buy these things, it's an official Omega Branded watch..:.it's as close as some of them will ever get so whether they're part of the club or not, they feel they are part of it. For a lot of people, that's enough. It's a far better option than buying a fake Rolex for £200 to try and feel part of the club.

In terms of the advertising etc….it's working is it not?

some will see this as a genius move, some will see it as a car crash. It's polarising for sure. I suppose we will see which way it will go in the next few weeks


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RTM Boy said:


> Except...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bullet point reply

It's getting serious now

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:



WickerBill said:


> some will see it as a car crash.


 Especially the punters that have forked out £10k for a real Dark Side of the Moon Speedie who will be continually getting asked if that's one of those £200 Swatch things by spotty teenagers.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

WickerBill said:


> Oh I agree it doesn't get you 'into' the luxury watch club, but look at it from the eyes of those who buy these things, it's an official Omega Branded watch..:.it's as close as some of them will ever get so whether they're part of the club or not, they feel they are part of it. For a lot of people, that's enough. It's a far better option than buying a fake Rolex for £200 to try and feel part of the club.
> 
> In terms of the advertising etc….it's working is it not?
> 
> some will see this as a genius move, some will see it as a car crash. It's polarising for sure. I suppose we will see which way it will go in the next few weeks


 Colossal amounts of free advertising for Swatch and Omega, absolutely. :yes:

I think it's a more subtle strategic move than it at first appears to be.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

well, after careful consideration i think that i need to try lots of drugs and hookers.

it seems to be working for the marketing guys who might just get away with this woeful tat.

looking forward to a plastic submariner to really really hate next :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Caller. said:


> These youtube deniers had better get used to eating a big slice of humble pie! This is the biggest watch related thing since the release of the Apple watch and that was going to fail too.


 Exactly. Some get a "perverse" satisfaction and social outing from standing in a queue, and talk about for it years. Harry Potter release was another.

Pocket watch or wristwatch ? Yes.

Watch for Uranus ? Not for me



Rotundus said:


> looking forward to a plastic submariner


 Gumtree is your friend. :laughing2dw:


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

BondandBigM said:


> Bullet point reply
> 
> It's getting serious now
> 
> ...


 I own a speedy. I love my speedy but I'd love to get one of these MoonSwatches too!

again, they're just a fun piece that aren't meant to be taken seriously.

i would far rather own a speedy and be asked the question 'is it a swatch', be able to strike up an interesting conversation about it than own a submariner and be asked 'is it a fake'



RTM Boy said:


> Colossal amounts of free advertising for Swatch and Omega, absolutely. :yes:
> 
> I think it's a more subtle strategic move than it at first appears to be.


 Let's be honest, what's the long term result of this? I see 2 outcomes

1) it cheapens the brand and turns people off omega

2) it introduces new blood into the watch market that will now be looking at omega as an aspirational piece and a fun brand that they can connect with in the future, especially knowing that Rolex is unobtainable at retail.

it will be interesting to see which it will be


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

There is definitely a bit of overthinking going on in this thread.

It's an overpriced plastic watch with Omega on the dial and to me that's not going to transfer in sales of their higher end stuff. Why would you pony up £10K later when you've picked up a couple at two hundred quid a piece that look the same.

It makes no sense, like all those daft fat chav women queuing up outside Primani for a pair of ten quid look a likely Laboutin high heels, never in a month of Sundays are 99.9% of them ever going to eventually move up and buy a real pair at a grand a pop.

The world has went mad.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

WickerBill said:


> Let's be honest, what's the long term result of this? I see 2 outcomes
> 
> 1) it cheapens the brand and turns people off omega
> 
> ...


 99% of people with £207 to spend on an Omega-branded Swatch would never consider spending the £thousands on a Rolex or Omega irrespective of availability because either they could never afford one, and/or could never justify the expense, because such a thing is not a priority in their, or their family's, lives. But to them £207 is a bit of fun, a bit of luxury brand affordability.

What impact, if any, all this has on Omega's brand image, reputation and desirability I can't begin to guess. I assume Swatch Group has done the market research to give them the confidence to make such a bold move.

As you say, time will tell.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Duncan U. said:


> Just playing Devil's advocate, but is it possible that the Swiss have finally worked out what the Chinese realised years back? A lot of the general watch buying public just want a reasonably priced homage watch.


 yes they do ... this was the queue for them today in London ...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> yes they do ... this was the queue for them today in London ...
> 
> View attachment 41717


 No, that queue is for Pull & Bear, after I featured in GQ wearing one of their chore jackets. Apparently they wanted their money back.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

RTM Boy said:


> 99% of people with £207 to spend on an Omega-branded Swatch would never consider spending the £thousands on a Rolex or Omega irrespective of availability because either they could never afford one, and/or could never justify the expense, because such a thing is not a priority in their, or their family's, lives. But to them £207 is a bit of fun, a bit of luxury brand affordability.
> 
> What impact, if any, all this has on Omega's brand image, reputation and desirability I can't begin to guess. I assume Swatch Group has done the market research to give them the confidence to make such a bold move.
> 
> As you say, time will tell.


 Not quite so sure. Let's say you're right that 99% may not have the funds currently, but who knows down the line? If they're at the start of their watch collecting journey then this is a kick ass way of getting into the hobby. If that's the case, Omega and Swatch have just opened the doors to a whole new world that they didn't think was possible.

a lot of the time life is about choices. My friends often comment on my watches and ask how I can afford them. A new Rolex to them seems out of reach, when in reality it's just life choices. I choose to buy a £6000 watch instead of paying £250 a month on car finance….… if omega can get a few people into the hobby and make the same choices? They will have fans for decades.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

WickerBill said:


> Not quite so sure. Let's say you're right that 99% may not have the funds currently, but who knows down the line? If they're at the start of their watch collecting journey then this is a kick ass way of getting into the hobby. If that's the case, Omega and Swatch have just opened the doors to a whole new world that they didn't think was possible.
> 
> a lot of the time life is about choices. My friends often comment on my watches and ask how I can afford them. A new Rolex to them seems out of reach, when in reality it's just life choices. I choose to buy a £6000 watch instead of paying £250 a month on car finance….… if omega can get a few people into the hobby and make the same choices? They will have fans for decades.


 My first couple of dozen watches were all under £100, I doubt that is uncommon as many collectors start collections long before finances allow for more expensive additions to the hobby.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

It's all about brand and image, and "must haves". Nothing to do with watches. It may hang around for a while, but the flavour of the month will change at sometime in the future and some other shiny bauble that you can "tictoc" and "Instagram" to your followers will be along. I'll bet you half these things will end up in a drawer once the battery runs out, and most of the boxes and papers will be in the council litter bins on the way home from the shop.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WickerBill said:


> Not quite so sure. Let's say you're right that 99% may not have the funds currently, but who knows down the line? If they're at the start of their watch collecting journey then this is a kick ass way of getting into the hobby. If that's the case, Omega and Swatch have just opened the doors to a whole new world that they didn't think was possible.
> 
> a lot of the time life is about choices. My friends often comment on my watches and ask how I can afford them. A new Rolex to them seems out of reach, when in reality it's just life choices. I choose to buy a £6000 watch instead of paying £250 a month on car finance….… if omega can get a few people into the hobby and make the same choices? They will have fans for decades.


 I used to do a lot of work for JCB. I'm sure I through my various contacts I could fix you up with a good deal on one so as you can keep digging a hole.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

BondandBigM said:


> I used to do a lot of work for JCB. I'm sure I through my various contacts I could fix you up with a good deal on one so as you can keep digging a hole.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 I'm a civil engineer, if I want to dig a hole, I will instruct someone to do so. :laugh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

WickerBill said:


> I'm a civil engineer, if I want to dig a hole, I will instruct someone to do so. :laugh:


 As a father of 8, if I want to dig a hole I whisper to the wife where I've buried a new iPhone.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WickerBill said:


> I'm a civil engineer, if I want to dig a hole, I will instruct someone to do so. :laugh:


 Possibly but you need engineers like me to supply you with the proper hole digging kit otherwise your boys would still be using shovels.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have happy memories of the final two episodes of "The Prisoner".


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

Oh Look, after the mad weekend, Swatch have set up the website for online sales now - https://www.swatch.com/en-gb/mission-to-the-moon-so33m100/SO33M100.html?prefn1=collectionCategory&prefv1=922&srule=newest-swatch&productID=SO33M100&flikflak=false&start=0&sz=12


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

WickerBill said:


> Not quite so sure. Let's say you're right that 99% may not have the funds currently, but who knows down the line? If they're at the start of their watch collecting journey then this is a kick ass way of getting into the hobby. If that's the case, Omega and Swatch have just opened the doors to a whole new world that they didn't think was possible.
> 
> a lot of the time life is about choices. My friends often comment on my watches and ask how I can afford them. A new Rolex to them seems out of reach, when in reality it's just life choices. I choose to buy a £6000 watch instead of paying £250 a month on car finance….… if omega can get a few people into the hobby and make the same choices? They will have fans for decades.


 Lots of 'ifs' there.

And the vast majority of people don't have many life choices. It might be shock to you, but most people don't have £6k full stop, even if they can stretch to £207. And I presume from your example you therefore have a £6k watch but no car? :hmmm9uh: Or was that not actually a choice because you have both?

Let me illustrate with a personal example. I used to be reasonably well paid - well paid enough to afford perhaps £2-3k worth of watches a year with some flipping. Then I was made redundant when my employer went bust. I got a another job at a lower salary, they that employer went bust too. Since then I've be contracting with all the uncertainty and irregular income that that entails. I'm philosophical about it - It is what it is and that's just how it goes. And Joni Mitchell was right. 

Literally this morning I have landed with two bills; one from British Gas for the last quarter and one from the garage where my one and only modest 1.6 litre 5-year old car needed fixing. Combined total bill £870. I've been trying to save £200 a month towards a Milus I hope(d) to acquire this year. It would have been the first new watch I would have bought* since 2017. Since the £870 is about twice what I'd budgeted for, my Milus pot is now back to zero. Oh, an my first Council Tax bill is due on Friday - another £165. Gives a whole new meaning to "it's a grand week".

I'm truly glad your circumstances are so flush as to allow you to make the life choices of which you speak. Please remember that that in no way applies to everyone and making assumptions about anyone's future prosperity is no more sensible or realistic than Gordon Brown's assertion that there would be no more boom and bust. You never know what's around the corner. :yes:

:thumbsup:

(*I have been privileged, honoured and humbled to have received 3 watches free-of-charge in the last 9 months courtesy of @Roy@Bricey and a friend of mine not on TWF. Their kindness and generosity is appreciated more than they can know :notworthy: ).



WickerBill said:


> I'm a civil engineer, if I want to dig a hole, I will instruct someone to do so. :laugh:


 Did you work for Carillion by any chance? :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## No time to tell (Jun 6, 2021)

Richard734 said:


> Oh Look, after the mad weekend, Swatch have set up the website for online sales now - https://www.swatch.com/en-gb/mission-to-the-moon-so33m100/SO33M100.html?prefn1=collectionCategory&prefv1=922&srule=newest-swatch&productID=SO33M100&flikflak=false&start=0&sz=12


 That was up last week, afraid we still have a while to wait.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

RTM Boy said:


> Lots of 'ifs' there.
> 
> And the vast majority of people don't have many life choices. It might be shock to you, but most people don't have £6k full stop, even if they can stretch to £207. And I presume from your example you therefore have a £6k watch but no car? :hmmm9uh: Or was that not actually a choice because you have both?
> 
> ...


 To be fair theres lots of ifs in either direction here!...

Im not flush, i just choose what to spend money on. My car is probably worth £3000....my watch collection quite a bit more.

I dont go on holidays, i dont have the latest tech, i dont have sky, i dont have a playstation and im very careful with my money.

1.9 million new cars were sold in the UK last year, at an average cost of £194 per month circa £2500 per year. those 1.9 million people have a choice on what to spend.

The average cost of a family taking holidays in the UK is £4800 per year

Im self employed too, have been redundant twice, but thats whats actually lead me down this philosiphy. I would far rather buy watches that i love but also have an instrinsic value so if poo hits the spinny thing i can easily offload for cash rather than be of than be one of those 1.9 million people who buy a new car, are stuck in a finance agreement with an item that just keeps depreciating over time.

I realise im in a very fortunate position to make these choices, there are plenty out there that dont, but from an 'average joe' point of view, the statistics above (whichare freely available on google) show that people could have the choice to do it if they wanted too....again though i realise its a broad spectrum out there.

I worked hard for what i have, left school with nothing, my parents were always on the bread line, lost my job a week after buying my first house and have grafted since. Life choices meant i missed out on nights out with friends, family holidays, new tech etc etc all so i can get into a 'relatively stable' position.

And no.....never worked for carillion lol...


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

I can see pros and cons but I accept there is a cleverness to what has been done. Ive been on this forum for about 2 years. We have never discussed collabs and we are the watch world geeks. I think thats one of the big problems we maybe miss on the forum a lot, we see everything from a watch geek POV.

Look at the que's of thousands of folk. I bet a huge majority arent into watches like us. I bet a big % werent into Omega, didnt know about the Speedmaster and probably didnt own a Swatch, or maybe even a watch.

I think this is as much about a 'craze' thing as it is anything to do with watches. As a kid I can remember often being told by my perents, you lot think you invented everything, when for example bell bottom jeans were cool again.

Everything comes round again but I think whats prominent these days are the 'IT' people (thats not computers) I mean the socialites, the world is full of ******s these days that never stop taking pictures of themselves and putting them on social media #totally enjoying krispy creme donuts on top of the eiffel tower etc etc.

The world has become this look at me look at me obsessed collection of drivel ever since anyone can publish themselves onto the world via you tube etc. Look at tik tok its full of people doing silly dances they practice together, remember the ice bucket challenge and all that sh*t. I am Mr grumpy, a doore scotsman I admit but the worlds intelligence is becoming more diluted everyday. Its why I like this forum, there is a lot of knowledge and sense. Im not on Facebook, I cant stand it all.

I recently ended up with the Sun newspaper feed pinging my phone every day for 2 weeks till I worked out how to stop it. Katie Price is on there everyday, it gets on my t*ts (see what I did there) what substance, skills etc does she bring to life, not much but shes constantly in the public domain.

Thats what its all about these days, not doing a good job, producing a good product, that was 100 years ago. Now its cause a stir, cause a sensation, limit supply, cause a world wide demand for something people know nothing about but want it so they can put their pic up on social media #totallylookinghotwithmymoonwatch #totallypretensious #whatisachronoghraphevenfor #totallyloveomega #totallydontknowwhoomegaare etc etc

This frenzy could have been about musical socks. But because its a watch were getting all deep about it.

Swatch will have thousands and thousands of units available in stock soon on their site and everyone in the world will go and buy one because they are/were difficult to get. They'll make an absolute mint on it.

Some bright spark #socialmediatypeperson whos idea it was will be promoted in Swatch get a great bonus and move on up and maybe even to another company. Quick pace, high tempo. They wont care about the Omega brand and what may have happened to the perception of the original Omega Speedmaster. They will be long gone and thinking about their next #totallyamazingidea.

On a plus side in a year or so when the hype has dropped off I might get a decent discount on a proper Omega Speedmaster.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Dilly said:


> but want it so they can put their pic up on social media #totallylookinghotwithmymoonwatch #totallypretensious #whatisachronoghraphevenfor #totallyloveomega #totallydontknowwhoomegaare etc et
> 
> This frenzy could have been about musical socks


 I couldn't agree with you more over the social media internet influencers. Every since I went to London and saw loads of Japanese tourists taking photos of themselves in front of every landmark, I have been saying to my wife and daughters that this isn't normal behaviour. They say I'm an old fashioned grumpy old man. Maybe it is because I'm no picture, but I can't imagine anything worse than seeing my face strangely distorted in all my holiday photos.

From the sentence above, I think you could do well on Instagram, you're a natural :thumbsup: Oh and where can I get the socks, I need a pair!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Especially the punters that have forked out £10k for a real Dark Side of the Moon Speedie who will be continually getting asked if that's one of those £200 Swatch things by spotty teenagers.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Nah, the DSOTM, only has two sub dials, not three and it comes in a posher box! :biggrin:

Besides, I'll wear the moonswatch on the other wrist, just in case!

10k now, wow!


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

I like the look of some of them but plastic? Is it recycled plastic? i could get behind that.



Jacksy said:


> I like the look of some of them but plastic? Is it recycled plastic? i could get behind that.


 Save and get the Mrs one for her birthday. i think she will like the bright ones.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I think too many here are over thinking this and are being way too negative. A western conservative trait!

Look at those queueing in Geneva compared to those in Singapore and Bangkok. In Geneva, it was still mainly older folk, in the SE Asian cities, they were mainly young folk. This is a whole new market for Swatch and Omega. The youth and young adults don't see it in the way we WIS cynics do. Hey, they can own something with 'Omega' on the wrist. Folk here saying it's an illusion doesn't count for anything.

And if this dislodges G-Shocks as the biggest selling brand in Thailand, that would be some achievement.

Nor will it take long for the fakes and 'homages' to hit the streets either.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I had eyes on today, Went up to Landan, popped into the Swatch shop in Covent Garden. No Moonies, not even display. Confirmation they will be readily available in due course.

Hoofed over to the Omega boutique in Regents Street, and saw the full set. Still really like them, may be gravitating towards the Neptune. The blue really stands out.

Spent a bit of time trying the Co-axial moonphase 57. Annoyingly, blue dial only available on the strap, bracelet only on the black dial.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

apm101 said:


>


 Now wouldn't it be nice to have them all AND that display case.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

apm101 said:


> Annoyingly, blue dial only available on the strap, bracelet only on the black dial.


 I don't understand why companies do that, it is very annoying.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Jacksy said:


> I like the look of some of them but plastic? Is it recycled plastic? i could get behind that.
> 
> Save and get the Mrs one for her birthday. i think she will like the bright ones.


 Caster oil based plastic...apparently :huh:

So, plant-based is kinda recycled...



apm101 said:


> Hoofed over to the Omega boutique in Regents Street, and saw the full set. Still really like them, may be gravitating towards the Neptune. The blue really stands out.


 The Neptune leaves a blue stain on your wrist after a day's wear...apparently...


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

SolaVeritate said:


> Now wouldn't it be nice to have them all AND that display case.


 If that case finds its way into the hands of a private individual who manages to get a full set, it will be worth a fortune in 20 years time.

i see these being as collectible as the iPhone 1, iPod, gameboys etc.


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

What a stunning watch at a more or less affordable price as soon as I can I will be picking one up, possibly mission to Mars. :clap:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

apm101 said:


> I had eyes on today, Went up to Landan, popped into the Swatch shop in Covent Garden. No Moonies, not even display. Confirmation they will be readily available in due course.
> 
> Hoofed over to the Omega boutique in Regents Street, and saw the full set. Still really like them, may be gravitating towards the Neptune. The blue really stands out.
> 
> Spent a bit of time trying the Co-axial moonphase 57. Annoyingly, blue dial only available on the strap, bracelet only on the black dial.


 I am in London tomorrow, probably not worth visiting the Swatch shop then. Was going to pick one up for the wife but I will probably wait till they go on general sale.


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Does anyone know why the collab ( I hate these new words, I feel like my sole is disolving typing it) was Swatch and Omega and the Moon watch?

I know the Swatch group obviously but any link between Omega and Swatch?

For example this could have been a Swatch and Certina recycled plastic save the Turtles thing. Could have called it the Turtle head and made it brown.

Or if it was to be Omega why not the Seamaster. Although they have just done the Ultradeep diver.

They could have done an Ultrashallow Swatch version. The Swallow.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Dilly said:


> Does anyone know why the collab ( I hate these new words, I feel like my sole is disolving typing it) was Swatch and Omega and the Moon watch?
> 
> I know the Swatch group obviously but any link between Omega and Swatch?
> 
> ...


 Pure and simple, the Speedmaster is iconic, it's an easy watch to build a collection around with the history of the moon watch, which can be translated into fun colours for each planet.

im not sure a Seamaster collection would have the same impact…plus creating a waterproof swatch is more difficult, bezel etc


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

yokel said:


>


 Yup Fred is spot on here. Bruce Williams did another good video too


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> Now wouldn't it be nice to have them all AND that display case.


 And stick it on ebay to get £300,000 and pay off the mortgage before jetting off for a nice couple of months in the sun!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I didn't see anything about all this in The Guardian.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Changed my mind. These are junk in every way.


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

Roy said:


> View attachment 41773


 :laughing2dw:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

spinynorman said:


> I didn't see anything about all this in The Guardian.


 Didn't you read The Grauniad's OP by George Mindlessbot on why 'progressive' critical thinking must allow the Moonswatch to self-identify as THE Speedy Pro, whether it has a phallicly-shaped rocket motif on the dial at 12 o'clock or not?

He went on to demand that the Moonswatch be sold in Omega ADs also because the idea of a Speedy safe space was an anachronistic creation of a paternalistic plutocracy and brand reassignment is a human right.

JK Rowling responded by insisting a Moonswatch is a Moonswatch and a Speedy Pro is a Speedy Pro and they are not, and will never be, the same. Sir Keir Starmer was asked several times on LBC if he believed a Moonswatch could have a phallicly-shaped marker at 12 o'clock, or not, but he refused to answer.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

RTM Boy said:


> Didn't you read The Grauniad's OP by George Mindlessbot on why 'progressive' critical thinking must allow the Moonswatch to self-identify as THE Speedy Pro, whether it has a phallicly-shaped rocket motif on the dial at 12 o'clock or not?
> 
> He went on to demand that the Moonswatch be sold in Omega ADs also because the idea of a Speedy safe space was an anachronistic creation of a paternalistic plutocracy and brand reassignment is a human right.
> 
> ...


 Meanwhile, in the House of Commons Grant Schnapps threatened to write a strongly worded letter to the CEO of Swatch demanding that plastic replica Moonswatches be available in stores for every customer that wanted one. If this warning was ignored, he would be very, very cross.


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

spinynorman said:


> Meanwhile, in the House of Commons Grant Schnapps threatened to write a strongly worded letter to the CEO of Swatch demanding that plastic replica Moonswatches be available in stores for every customer that wanted one. If this warning was ignored, he would be very, very cross.


 Jesus havent they got anything better to do?

There's a bloody cost of living crisis.

Give me strength.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jacksy said:


> Jesus havent they got anything better to do?
> 
> There's a bloody cost of living crisis.
> 
> Give me strength.


 You didn't take that seriously, did you? :laugh:

I have noticed it's very hard to write satire because reality is usually more ludicrous. I think it's Schapps that's been writing to the CEO of P&O Ferries, with little to show for it.


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

spinynorman said:


> You didn't take that seriously, did you? :laugh:
> 
> I have noticed it's very hard to write satire because reality is usually more ludicrous. I think it's Schapps that's been writing to the CEO of P&O Ferries, with little to show for it.


 :laughing2dw:

Yes, you got me there.

In my defence it was believable.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

spinynorman said:


> You didn't take that seriously, did you? :laugh:
> 
> I have noticed it's very hard to write satire because reality is usually more ludicrous. I think it's Schapps that's been writing to the CEO of P&O Ferries, with little to show for it.


 To be fair, and I happen to know something about this, the sackings are a clear breach of the Employment Rights Act 1996 and associated consultation regulations and requirements, and the legal remedy is for those sacked to take a case of Unfair Dismissal by P&O Ferries to an Employment Tribunal. As we all know, legal proceeding must be followed.

Dubai-owned P&O Ferries uses flags of convenience on its ferries, as is almost universal in shipping these days, the reason being that the legal and regulatory orbit of the vessel related to a less onerous regulation of the country whose flag it flies and presumably it's Dubai owners thought this meant they could do what they liked.

However, to quote Personnel Today in relation to a hearing last week; "Contracts of employment for P&O are made in Jersey, the MPs heard. But this should not affect any proceedings at employment tribunals, the session heard, because tribunals looked at where employees were based and where their employment was administered from. In most cases this was Dover or Hull."

Furthermore, since 2020 the Government imposed a requirement to pay the minimum wage for anyone working in UK territorial waters, or in the UK sector of the continental shelf. Sailing from Scotland to Northern Ireland would be covered but sailing from Ireland to the UK would not be, because the EU's regulations don't require this.

I'm no defender of this, or any other Gov, but no doubt Shapps would be criticised for NOT writing to P&O to demand they reinstate the sacked employees.

Anyway, back to the topic;

Get your cotton buds out folks... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

RTM Boy said:


> To be fair, and I happen to know something about this,


 Spoil sport. And, no one likes a clever cloggs. :biggrin: I did a bit of a double take last week when Shapps tweeted something about "the world leading British shipping industry".

But yes, back to plastic speedmaster homages.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

I found that video of the blue coming off very surprising. A quick look at the caseback made me suspect that the planet picture on the battery cover wouldn't last long, but for the pigment to rub off the surface of the bio-ceramic :jawdrop1:

Is the material water soluble? Have Swatch used it before?

I wouldn't be happy if my wrist turned a different colour.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

It's official - The world has gone mad! Just looked on ebay, and there are 80+ on buy it now, ranging from £715 up to a staggering £5300 :swoon: :laugh:

I really like these, and might even consider getting one at the RRP of 200-ish quid when they are released via the official website, but anyone who pays more than that needs their head examining.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Davey P said:


> It's official - The world has gone mad! Just looked on ebay, and there are 80+ on buy it now, ranging from £715 up to a staggering £5300 :swoon: :laugh:
> 
> I really like these, and might even consider getting one at the RRP of 200-ish quid when they are released via the official website, but anyone who pays more than that needs their head examining.


 3-to-1000 times rrp to be a month ahead of everyone else is nothing short of mental illness.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am thinking that the Jupiter might look good on a nice rubber orange strap, to match the hands?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

For someone who has an aversion to collecting sets of things this could be a nightmare. The last foray was quite cheap.








I gave the black one to our kid when he needed a work watch, the empty 5th space in the watch box is still annoying.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Duncan U. said:


> I found that video of the blue coming off very surprising. A quick look at the caseback made me suspect that the planet picture on the battery cover wouldn't last long, but for the pigment to rub off the surface of the bio-ceramic :jawdrop1:


 As Richard Hammond might say; "It's a feature". :laugh: :laugh:

And in this case, he'd be more or less correct. Although watch manufacturers have got into the habit of claiming some sort of proprietary rights to what are in fact widely-available and wide-used alloys and materials, apparently bioceramics are not exclusive to Swatch at all, but are used widely in bone and dental procedures and for other similar medical purposes.

In medical use Bioceramics can interact directly with the surrounding body tissues and are designed to be replaced eventually by the body's own tissue after they have assisted repair. There's much literature on the subject across the internet.

As regular readers of my post will testify I'm no expert, by this suggests to me that absorbing dye from the bioceramic is entirely compatible with the expected performance of a bioceramic material. After all, it's designed to do just this in the body, so why not on it?

My question would be; what chemicals is the blue pigment made from and is it safe? Is it indigo? or woad? Or extract of Gibson? :hmmm9uh:










...and if you wear it for long enought, will the Moonswatch eventually become part of your wrist?

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

Extract of Gibson :laugh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

RTM Boy said:


> As regular readers of my post will testify I'm no expert, by this suggests to me that absorbing dye from the bioceramic is entirely compatible with the expected performance of a bioceramic material. After all, it's designed to do just this in the body, so why not on it?


 Brilliant. This is starting to sound like an episode of Black Mirror. :laugh:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I will buy at least one,hopefully the Mission to Alaska, pardon Mars,lol.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

There were none in London yesterday when I walked by. Went past the Carnaby and Oxford street stores. Just a steady stream of prospective buyers walking in and out asking about them though. They could arrive back in stock at any time I think is the summary of things. Amazing the frenzy that these watches have drummed up.


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Im going for the pink one so you cant see the mark it leaves.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Dilly said:


> Im going for the pink one so you cant see the mark it leaves.


 Er, what part of your anatomy are you planning to wear it on?

On second thoughts, I'd rather not know.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

There was a flipper on FB marketplace, selling some version of the Moonswatch for like 900+ GBP.

I just texted him : "Shame on you."

And he replied laughing : "Sold".

WTF?


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

I



mitadoc said:


> There was a flipper on FB marketplace, selling some version of the Moonswatch for like 900+ GBP.
> 
> I just texted him : "Shame on you."
> 
> ...


 if people are dumb enough to pay the premium, let them.

i won't, if I get one, I get one…if I miss out then there's plenty of other watches out there. I will never pay more than RRP for anything


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Davey P said:


> It's official - The world has gone mad! Just looked on ebay, and there are 80+ on buy it now, ranging from £715 up to a staggering £5300 :swoon: :laugh:
> 
> I really like these, and might even consider getting one at the RRP of 200-ish quid when they are released via the official website, but anyone who pays more than that needs their head examining.


 People who are dumb or rich will pay £1000 for a plastic watch ... and £15,000 for a mass produced steel watch that cost £1000 core product to produce. Then there is you who enjoys a Fat-face or two , and me , who put a pair of 14 year old Nike Trainers he found in the cupboard in the washing machine and is now proudly wearing them ...


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Whatever people's opinions are the thing is it has created such a big buzz in the watch world albeit briefly probably and got so many people interested that surely that was the whole idea? To get people's interest in watches again


----------



## Nico05 (10 mo ago)

Will these watches become widely available in time? I really like the look of them but if they are a limited release I haven't got a prayer. 
I noticed you still cannot buy online so I was wondering what stores stock this watch when they have them in stock that is?


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Nico05 said:


> Will these watches become widely available in time? I really like the look of them but if they are a limited release I haven't got a prayer.
> I noticed you still cannot buy online so I was wondering what stores stock this watch when they have them in stock that is?


 They are not limited and should be available online sometime soon, whenever soon is


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Nico05 said:


> Will these watches become widely available in time? I really like the look of them but if they are a limited release I haven't got a prayer.
> I noticed you still cannot buy online so I was wondering what stores stock this watch when they have them in stock that is?


 Yes as above will be available, i suspect that they did a limited run initially for 2 reasons. Advertising and becuase they werent sure how it would be recieved. I expect after the launch madness, Swatch pressed the GO button on a million of these things.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> There was a flipper on FB marketplace, selling some version of the Moonswatch for like 900+ GBP.
> 
> I just texted him : "Shame on you."
> 
> ...


 Ah but will the buyer actually pay up? Plenty 'sold' that are being relisted.

And if they do pay...












Dxnnis said:


> Whatever people's opinions are the thing is it has created such a big buzz in the watch world albeit briefly probably and got so many people interested that surely that was the whole idea? To get people's interest in watches again


 TBH, to me it looks more like getting people interested in making a quick buck from tradable commodities.

It's like the old joke; 6 antiques dealers are shipwrecked on a desert island and all they manage to salvage is a commode. They each make a profit.



Nico05 said:


> Will these watches become widely available in time? I really like the look of them but if they are a limited release I haven't got a prayer.
> I noticed you still cannot buy online so I was wondering what stores stock this watch when they have them in stock that is?


 Yes. The same stores that had them last Saturday will be restocked. In the UK that's 2 in central London (Oxford Street and Covent Garden?) and one in Edinburgh, I believe. From what they say it looks like as some point they will be available online...

To quote Swatch;

"We do our best to fulfill demand and we hope that anyone who is moonstruck by this OMEGA x Swatch collaboration will soon be able to lay their hands on one of these watches. The Bioceramic MoonSwatch Collection is not available for the time being for purchase online. We remind you that it is not a limited-edition and will soon be available again in selected Swatch stores."


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

We have been pittying Omega in this but I wonder if this has all been about the Swatch Group reinvigorating Swatch. I am a professional watch collecting horrilogical expert (in my own underpants) and I dont own a Swatch watch within my near 60 watch collection. I recently bought one of the MoMA 'limited' editions the Dream version, Green with the Tiger. I put it back because for £80 it was just a plastic watch and my wife thought it was ridiculous like a kids watch. I remember Swatch coming out in the 80's, my sister having one. So how popular are they these days?

I wonder if Swatch group have looked at sales and see that the likes of Omega etc gently increasing with the increase in watch sales in general but Swatch watches could have been doing pretty badly over the years. No one I know has a Swatch, they were never discussed on the forum etc. If you can cause a stir and punt millions of plastic watches at £200 a pop to the world youll make a lot more money than all the effort and sales/shop front time that goes into selling watches like a £5k Speedy.

How accessible is a £200 watch to a £5k watch. You only need to sell 25 Moon watches for the price of a stainless speedy and I bet you make an eye watering profit on them way more than the stainless single sale.

If this is about taking advantage of the cheap watch market by storm then Swatch have just done again what they did in the 1980's expect this time they have the interweb and social media on their side. The sales they will achieve with the moonwatch will be astronomical (get it!). And then you will have the repeat sales of folk getting back into normal Swatch again. And that highlights to me that 35 years have gone by in a flash and im now the parent saying you lot think you invented watches, I was flying about on my bike when Swatch was first on the go. I need to get my life clock regulated I think its running to fast!


----------



## Nico05 (10 mo ago)

WickerBill said:


> Yes as above will be available, i suspect that they did a limited run initially for 2 reasons. Advertising and becuase they werent sure how it would be recieved. I expect after the launch madness, Swatch pressed the GO button on a million of these things.





Dxnnis said:


> They are not limited and should be available online sometime soon, whenever soon is


 Cheers guys, I'm pleased to hear it. Fine looking watch for the price by the looks of it. Makes the crazy money they're now listed at on eBay etc seem even worse!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Dilly said:


> I put it back because for £80 it was just a plastic watch and my wife thought it was ridiculous like a kids watch.


 Bingo and this is the reason Swatch, without a major reinvention, will remain a laughable brand to own. Don't get me wrong, they do make a handful in steel and with mechanical movements, but they're all so goofy and childish looking in design. They need a complete facial reconstruction and heart transplant in order to be worthy of my collection.

This new venture with Omega is a good distraction upon first glance, but as soon as you see one in person you know you just bought a cheap plastic piece of junk. There are far better watches out there for far less than these, such as the Casio Casino Royale and alike. If these were metal bodied and didn't do all the gaudy rainbow colors they might be a worthy look. As is, they are not even close.

I can see why Swatch would want to do this, but why on earth would they want to drag Omegas name thru the mud like this? Talk about devaluing the brand! To me this cheapens every real Speedy ever made, even more so than a fake. I just cannot fathom why they did this. What's next, a plastic Submariner by Tudor with rainbow colored Mercedes hands and fixed bezel?


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

JayDeep said:


> Bingo and this is the reason Swatch, without a major reinvention, will remain a laughable brand to own. Don't get me wrong, they do make a handful in steel and with mechanical movements, but they're all so goofy and childish looking in design. They need a complete facial reconstruction and heart transplant in order to be worthy of my collection.
> 
> This new venture with Omega is a good distraction upon first glance, but as soon as you see one in person you know you just bought a cheap plastic piece of junk. There are far better watches out there for far less than these, such as the Casio Casino Royale and alike. If these were metal bodied and didn't do all the gaudy rainbow colors they might be a worthy look. As is, they are not even close.
> 
> I can see why Swatch would want to do this, but why on earth would they want to drag Omegas name thru the mud like this? Talk about devaluing the brand! To me this cheapens every real Speedy ever made, even more so than a fake. I just cannot fathom why they did this. What's next, a plastic Submariner by Tudor with rainbow colored Mercedes hands and fixed bezel?


 I hope we are both correct and the price of a proper speedy tumbles so I can buy one!


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Pffff I love swatch lol! Don't think it cheapens Omega at all, in fact quite the opposite, shows the wider Watch world that a major brand can have a sense of humour and not be stuck up it's own Uranus.

sure, they're an acquired taste but if Omega have to worry about a £200 plastic watch cheapening the brand, then they have some major problems from a product, advertising and reputation point of view.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

WickerBill said:


> Pffff I love swatch lol! Don't think it cheapens Omega at all, in fact quite the opposite, shows the wider Watch world that a major brand can have a sense of humour and not be stuck up it's own Uranus.
> 
> sure, they're an acquired taste but if Omega have to worry about a £200 plastic watch cheapening the brand, then they have some major problems from a product, advertising and reputation point of view.


 I don't think the "wider watch world" at all cares about a brand having a sense of humor. In fact I think they much prefer the watch they buy not become a joke. I know I'm in that camp. At first I thought it was a cool idea, until I saw reviews and first hand/first look videos on YouTube. That changed everything for me. I respect Swatch for what they are, and I don't think this harms them at all. Time will tell if it harms Omega, but I seriously doubt it. I almost hope it does though.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Actually, thinking further about this...

Maybe I should get one for travel and bad areas of town that I'm almost never in. It at least says Omega on the dial, but who cares if it's gets stolen from the hotel room, falls off at the beach, or I get robbed for it. In fact, I could be like, "oh hell yeah please take it!"


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

JayDeep said:


> I don't think the "wider watch world" at all cares about a brand having a sense of humor. In fact I think they much prefer the watch they buy not become a joke. I know I'm in that camp. At first I thought it was a cool idea, until I saw reviews and first hand/first look videos on YouTube. That changed everything for me. I respect Swatch for what they are, and I don't think this harms them at all. Time will tell if it harms Omega, but I seriously doubt it. I almost hope it does though.


 I think that depends where you're looking for reviews! I've seen dozens of positive reviews from the likes of Bruce Williams, Theo and Harris, Watchfinder etc etc etc.

it's a polarising product for sure though

I own a speedy, I'm a massive fan of the omega brand and I love this, and have a sense of humour about it.

Don't think we're ever going to see eye to eye on this one. But hey, that's what discussion is all about. There isn't a right or wrong view on this one!


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

@JayDeep I can just imagine you buying one and getting about 10 metres from the shop before the expletives started and it got thrown in a bin. The Omegaswatch are just a bit of fun and I doubt anyone who isn't carrying a white cane will think it's a genuine speedy.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

chas g said:


> @JayDeep I can just imagine you buying one and getting about 10 metres from the shop before the expletives started and it got thrown in a bin. The Omegaswatch are just a bit of fun and I doubt anyone who isn't carrying a white cane will think it's a genuine speedy.


 Coming to a TWF raffle near you in the spring of 2022, @JayDeep's mission to Uranus.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Are people afraid it's somehow tainting their Omega's reputation or status? :hmmm9uh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

To me, Swatch was always a novelty fashion brand, the kind of watch you'd buy in the airport on the way to Magaluf. As a maker of watches they fell off the radar and it was a big surprise when I discovered they still existed and had bought up a whole load of better brands. All that meant was I saw them as a holding company, no longer having any worthwhile product identity of their own. I suspect that is how most people see them, outside of watch enthusiast circles, if they're aware of them at all. Someone in Swatch management seems to have decided to relaunch the brand with it's own identity, but the cost of doing that by advertising would be enormous. Far more effective and profitable to run a stunt that reminds people Swatch used to be a watch brand and say "hey, look, we own Omega". That's my view of it, other opinions are available. :laugh:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

SolaVeritate said:


> Are people afraid it's somehow tainting their Omega's reputation or status? :hmmm9uh:


 Yes, definitely. I don't think that is an opinion thing, I think it's fact, but time will tell.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

JayDeep said:


> Yes, definitely. I don't think that is an opinion thing, I think it's fact, but time will tell.


 Putting the Omega name on a plastic watch that turns your wrist blue is highly unlikely to enhance their reputation.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I can't wait to hear all the complaining about the garbage quality and fit and feel of these pieces of trash, not just upon initial reception, but especially after a year or so of use. Steel holds up, but these junk plastics... nah brah! Nah!

It will be such an epic tale of "I told you so".

And I pray that just by me saying so will sway many away from the potential purchase, in fear of feeling my future fuming.


----------



## QTM (Mar 20, 2021)

Is there any update when these are available online ?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I love Swatches, and have a small collection (metal cases). They are Swiss, cheap and fun, and hopefully will introduce more people to watches generally.

I've owned alot of pretty expensive watches over the years, and still like my Swatches! You can buy a decent secondhand one for £30.

I read on TZ that the sales of Speedies has gone up, so not a bad thing for Omega. The Moonswatches look good (well, some of them), and are a bit of fun. I look forward to getting one when they become more available.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

apm101 said:


> I read on TZ that the sales of Speedies has gone up


 No doubt, they're currently cheaper options than the Swatch versions! :laughing2dw:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

I can't take to amalgamations, clothing companies have sometime's done the same, if i was looking for a watch within a certain budget this one wouldn't even get the courtesy of a look.


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Seems there are a few watch snobs even here. They look great can be worn every day and with the space theme are an excellent idea. Those saying these are Junk can I ask you say in your opinion, as others might disagree.

PS

The blue die coming off is fake news.


----------



## garethjohn (10 mo ago)

It's a great idea to flog a fundamentally cheap watch for £££. Typical hype online and seeing people bidding nearly a grand for a these, it's insanity but each to their own of course.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Sgt Pepper said:


> Seems there are a few watch snobs even here. They look great can be worn every day and with the space theme are an excellent idea. Those saying these are Junk can I ask you say in your opinion, as others might disagree.
> 
> PS
> 
> The blue die coming off is fake news.


 There's nothing wrong with them. The hype, and those who swallow it in frenzy is Bizarre. On one hand we're apparently heading into the abyss of high inflation, huge increase in energy bills etc etc, but, tell you what, let's go and buy a plastic watch. I would imagine the percentage of serious collectors buying these will be absolutely miniscule compared to "fashion victims". It's a £100 watch with a dial copied off another one.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Sgt Pepper said:


> PS
> 
> The blue die coming off is fake news.


 How do you know this? I watched the Random Rob video, and after getting a blue mark on his wrist, he rubs the back of the case with a damp cotton wool bud and it does go blue. I don't have any reason to doubt him, and I don't know what he would have to gain from making it up.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Sgt Pepper said:


> Seems there are a few watch snobs even here. They look great can be worn every day and with the space theme are an excellent idea. Those saying these are Junk can I ask you say in your opinion, as others might disagree.
> 
> PS
> 
> The blue die coming off is fake news.





Duncan U. said:


> How do you know this? I watched the Random Rob video, and after getting a blue mark on his wrist, he rubs the back of the case with a damp cotton wool bud and it does go blue. I don't have any reason to doubt him, and I don't know what he would have to gain from making it up.


 You're right Dunc, Random Rob isn't making it up.

I don't know why you feel the need to dive down the 'fake news' Alice In Wonderland rabbit hole @Sgt Pepper? :hmmm9uh: As always you must buy what you like and you shouldn't care what anyone else thinks, including those trying to convince you that you're buying a £7k Speedy for £207. Snobbery works both ways. The only person you need to justify a purchase to is yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Duncan U. said:


> How do you know this? I watched the Random Rob video, and after getting a blue mark on his wrist, he rubs the back of the case with a damp cotton wool bud and it does go blue. I don't have any reason to doubt him, and I don't know what he would have to gain from making it up.


 I wasn't sure about that video, but I have been trying to find another where a guy said that a couple of others were fake, but it's disappeared. If the blue was coming straight back it would go as £200 is still a big chunk of anyones money.

Then again I would like to see if someone after wearing it for some time still had the problem or it stopped. :watch:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Sgt Pepper said:


> I wasn't sure about that video, but I have been trying to find another where a guy said that a couple of others were fake, but it's disappeared. If the blue was coming straight back it would go as £200 is still a big chunk of anyones money.
> 
> Then again I would like to see if someone after wearing it for some time still had the problem or it stopped. :watch:


 Random Rob has been around a long time with a good reputation. He showed how the dye came off quite clearly. Videos that disappear usually do so for a good reason.

It's entirely possible for this to happen with a bioceramic that is a castor oil-based composite material. It all depends what the actual process is causing the staining; it could be the blue dye does not bind as well with the substrate as other dyes used (in which case it may only affect the Neptune, not the other 10) and it is being leached out of the bioceramic, or it could be that the bioceramic itself may be dissolving ever so slightly and this is simply more noticeable with the Neptune because of the case colour.

Only a lab test by a materials expert can give you a definitive answer.

One thing it does suggest to me is that Swatch Group may have done this collab in something of a hurry, so perhaps not allowing sufficient time to test the materials as thoroughly as they might have?


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Sgt Pepper said:


> I wasn't sure about that video, but I have been trying to find another where a guy said that a couple of others were fake, but it's disappeared. If the blue was coming straight back it would go as £200 is still a big chunk of anyones money.
> 
> Then again I would like to see if someone after wearing it for some time still had the problem or it stopped. :watch:


 I agree, a lot of people look at the price relative to the Speedmaster and think it is small change. However, £200 buys three Vostok 200m stainless steel dive watches or two AliExpress stainless/sapphire/ceramic bezel watches with Seiko movements. Any of those could last many years service, so a plastic cased quartz watch doesn't seem such a bargain.

I hope the colour loss is due to a release agent, or lack of curing of the surface layer of the resin (some resins including white dental fillings are inhibited by oxygen so the outer layer only microns thick never cures).

Anyway, a wise move would be to sit back and wait for more user experiences to emerge and for stock levels to increase.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Duncan U. said:


> I hope the colour loss is due to a release agent, or lack of curing of the surface layer of the resin (some resins including white dental fillings are inhibited by oxygen so the outer layer only microns thick never cures).


 I don't think it will be indelible if it even is a problem in the first place. The fact that we are now on page 11 on the subject of this watch proves that the "propaganda machine" has served its intended purpose.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

*Random Rob says the blue has stopped coming off the Neptune case.*

I was just watching a stream from Rob and he casually mentioned that there isn't any more colour coming off his Neptune and he has the light blue Uranus and no issues with that case at all. It was hidden in a live stream so he isn't making a big thing of it.

I thought those interested in buying one would like to know this. It may just be the dark blue case and even if it isn't, it is only a temporary issue :thumbsup:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Duncan U. said:


> *Random Rob says the blue has stopped coming off the Neptune case.*
> 
> I was just watching a stream from Rob and he casually mentioned that there isn't any more colour coming off his Neptune and he has the light blue Uranus and no issues with that case at all. It was hidden in a live stream so he isn't making a big thing of it.
> 
> I thought those interested in buying one would like to know this. It may just be the dark blue case and even if it isn't, it is only a temporary issue :thumbsup:


 Yesterday Swatch Group released information that the blue dye is non-toxic. I assume doing so confirms that it is an issue that the dye comes away for a period of time when new.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Bricey said:


> Yesterday Swatch Group released information that the blue dye is non-toxic.


 Which just goes to show that even arcade crane grab machine prizes have standards .....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Yesterday Swatch Group released information that the blue dye is non-toxic. I assume doing so confirms that it is an issue that the dye comes away for a period of time when new.


 Or the watch is edible.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

I nearly bought one of these today! I was in Edinburgh and running early do I had a wander and came across the Swatch shop. Had a look at the window display and they looked ok, there was a small queue so I asked the security guard if there were actually any Moonswatch available to buy, yes! Joined the queue and after a couple of minutes the shop fella came out and said they were nearly out of stock, first one to get cut from the queue, Moi!!!

They're ok and I'll probably buy one one day but for the moment 3 minutes in the queue in works time is about my maximum commitment.


----------



## Watch Seeker (8 mo ago)

And two months later.........

They are still not available on line.

What do I think?

I think it's pure marketing genius. This is going to do both Swatch and Omega lots of good in terms of public awareness and perception. As a matter of interest, I looked at the Omega UK website and the 42mm Moonwatch is presently not available. I suspect that's not entirely coincidental.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Nothing in Bangkok either. But they do have a full set to view.

I think Saturn and Jupiter are my favourites. Pam likes the blue one top right. I personally thought the tackiest was Mars. Each to their own though.

Excuse really terrible rushed pics. The written note says something like, no idea when we will get them, contact us for orders. Something like that anyway.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Caller. said:


> The written note says something like, no idea when we will get them, contact us for orders. Something like that anyway.


 Rolex marketing styleeee ... What's not to love :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I've gone from "they look great fun, I'll definitely have one, or maybe a couple" to "I could not be less interested" quicker than they have gone from "available if you queue up for 3 days outside of 1 of just 2 stores" to "available if you want to have your pants pulled down and your dangles tickled by someone on ebay hoping to double/triple their money".


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Bricey said:


> I've gone from "they look great fun, I'll definitely have one, or maybe a couple" to "I could not be less interested" quicker than they have gone from "available if you queue up for 3 days outside of 1 of just 2 stores" to "available if you want to have your pants pulled down and your dangles tickled by someone on ebay hoping to double/triple their money".


 I popped into the Swatch store in Covent Garden at the weekend and had a look at the display case, didn't even ask whether they were available to buy.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Think I'll try & pick one up.

Hmm :hmmm9uh: …who can I call?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Karrusel said:


> Think I'll try & pick one up.
> 
> Hmm :hmmm9uh: …who can I call?


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

@bricey.....having my dangles tickled sounds like fun.


----------

